# Vet appointment not until August 12th....



## PopsnTuff (Jul 24, 2020)

Anyone else trying to make a vet appointment for the same week and being given almost three weeks out cuz of the covid?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2020)

I don't know but I have wondered, about it.

I hope that is only for a routine and *non*-urgent matter!

Would it depend on the size of the office, and number of staff, etc?   Are there other vets available, in your area?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 24, 2020)

Nope


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 24, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I don't know but I have wondered, about it.
> 
> I hope that is only for a routine and *non*-urgent matter!
> 
> Would it depend on the size of the office, and number of staff, etc?   Are there other vets available, in your area?


We've had the same vet clinic forever Kaila but I'm guessing its the same everywhere....no urgent matter but our little Buddy is due for two shots, a physical and being checked for other issues.....he's only four but showing signs of old age already so we're concerned.....
and there is no grabbing someone else's canceled appt at this time cuz they fit in emergencies also....so we have to wait and be patient


----------



## Keesha (Jul 24, 2020)

I got my dogs shots and vaccinations updated this morning using curbside service. It went far smoother than I expected. Now their rabies shots are good for 3 years.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2020)

That is sad that you can't have your doggie checked over, before then, @PopsnTuff   !


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 25, 2020)

*Glad there is no emergency.  Note, though, than when you do get the appointment they will only allow one human inside with the pet.  When my niece and her partner took their cat in to me put to sleep, my niece had to wait in the car,  
Another friend said he waited in the car, and a tech came out and brought his pet inside, and then brought the bird back out.*


----------



## Keesha (Jul 25, 2020)

We had an appointment at our vets today to get a minor procedure done  on one of our dogs. No pet owners are allowed in the clinic. You wait in the parking lot and someone comes out with a leash and takes your dog / cat etc., . They briefly consult with you then take your pet. The vet calls you with the  results giving you options and choices. You pay for it by debit or credit card and they give you back your pet.

 Both places were really busy. Even my groomer said she’s so busy she’s already burnt out and taking a vacation. Most people are coming in with dogs that haven’t been groomed in 6 months.


----------

